

JavaScript and the Netflix User Interface - tosh
http://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=2677720

======
pedalpete
I've been working on a system at work (which hopefully we'll open source)
which allows us to dynamically include and exclude modules, css and html based
on the users login.

I have a question regarding the caching comment. "For performance reasons, it
is never desirable to deliver the entire payload via an inline script. Inline
scripts cannot be cached".

The tool I've been working on, I've been dumping the js into the index.html
(it's a single page app) because my thinking was that the time involved to
make a secondary request was longer than the time it would take to include the
javascript in the initial page load.

What are your thoughts (if you have any) on this? Assuming I'm getting the
javascript down to a sub 100kb included inline, at what point would I start to
see performance gains by going with a script tag rather than including the
javascript in the page?

------
AdrianRossouw
I wonder if they've looked at webpack?

Here's a great presentation about it by pete hunt of instagram :
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VkTCL6Nqm6Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VkTCL6Nqm6Y)

I concur with him that it is the only tool that does these things Right.

